# Wrestling Game Draft Thread



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

So if a wrestler is taken you can't pick them again unless you trade? Different setup from what I've played but nonetheless made a list on my potential lists. Let's do dis!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

at the bottom pick :cry My god I am going to get Fandango or Ryder


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That is correct.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

:nice



WynterWarm12 said:


> 13th pick :cry My god I am going to get Fandango or Ryder


Don't forget the Bunny


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> at the bottom pick :cry My god I am going to get Fandango or Ryder


is the WWE THAT slim on main event / midcarders right now? i hope that rock bottom quality doesn't hit at the 13th pick otherwise we'll be picking ring crew members on the 4th rotation :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hell SVET, Rodgers aint here and we know he already has dibs on "da look", so since we already see his mug every monday and he already has proclaimed Reigns, you might as well start us off if you wish. This all bars a massive swerve though so maybe not.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> is the WWE THAT slim on main event / midcarders right now? i hope that rock bottom quality doesn't hit at the 13th pick otherwise we'll be picking ring crew members on the 4th rotation :lmao


:lmao we will have to pick NXT by the third round. 4th Round?? "Yeah, I'll take Jake who does camera 3, please. His work his impeccable." 

*sniff* My picks are going to be ass *runs out sobbing*

EDIT: Rodgers already called dibs on Roman?!! 

I must go find Kane. He needs to set someone on fire for me :homer2 Most of this board doesn't even like the guy and his biggest fan can't even get him :cry

:lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

i'm picking :bryan2

my apologies again THANOS. at least he's staying within his WF fanbase :draper2


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Can we pick NXT?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Fair enough. With Da look and Daniel Bryan off the board, I am going to pull a massive, unseen *swerve* and draft this guy...







VINCE RUSSO :russo

In all seriousness, with the third pick, while he isn't a favorite of mine, I will take the man that runs the place: John Cena :cena


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The Acquired Taste said:


> Can we pick NXT?


Yup. Raw/NXT/PPVS (in nxt case specials) are what counts so yeah nxt roster is fair game, especially with callups


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*waits so she can pick Adam Rose*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Fair enough. With Da look and Daniel Bryan off the board, I am going to pull a massive, unseen *swerve* and draft this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shocked that you didn't go with lesnar, now that's a swerve. :lelbrock


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Yup. Raw/NXT/PPVS (in nxt case specials) are what counts so yeah nxt roster is fair game, especially with callups


Sweet. That definitely make the game more interesting as it not only the obvious the guys on the main roster that will be getting the points. I know this was probably mentioned before but how many wrestlers do we get?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I am ready. I'm in one of the worst positions. Always in the middle. :sad:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes it is.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

here's a full list of the current roster. i'll bar the names already taken if you guys wish. it'll make it easier. you can refer to this post when looking for who to pick next.


*BABYFACE ROSTER*

Adam Rose
Antonio Cesaro
Big E Langston
Bo Dallas
Daniel Bryan (THANOS 1st draft)
Dean Ambrose (Saber 1st draft)
Diego
Dolph Ziggler (So Katti 1st draft)
Erick Rowan
Fernando
Hulk Hogan
Jack Swagger
Jey Uso
Jimmy Uso
John Cena (Oracle 1st draft)
Justin Gabriel
Kofi Kingston
R-Truth
Roman Reigns (Rodgers 1st draft)
Ryback (SVET 3rd pick)
Sin Cara
Xavier Woods

*HEEL ROSTER*

The Big Show
Bray Wyatt (Saber 2nd draft 2nd draft)
Brock Lesnar
Curtis Axel
Damien MizDow (SVET 2nd draft)
Fandango
Goldust
Heath Slater
Hornswoggle
Kane
Luke Harper (Mox 2nd draft)
Mark Henry
Randy Orton (Rugby 1st draft)
Rusev (SVET 1st draft)
Seth Rollins (Mox 1st draft)
Stardust
The Miz (Rodger 3rd pick)
Titus O’Neil
Triple H
Tyson Kidd
Wade Barrett (Brutus 1st draft)

*BABYFACE DIVAS*

Brie Bella (Rodgers 3rd draft)
Emma
Layla El
Naomi
Natalya Neidhart
Paige
Summer Rae

*HEEL DIVAS*

A.J. Lee
Alicia Fox
Cameron
Lana
Nikki Bella (Brutus 2nd draft)
Rosa Mendes
Tamina

*INJURED OR INACTIVE*

Booker T
Brad Maddox 
Darren Young
David Otunga
Eva Marie
Rey Mysterio Jr.
The Rock
Sheamus THANOS
The Undertaker
Zack Ryder

*NXT:*

Adrian Neville (So Katti 2nd draft)
Aiden English
Alexa Bliss
Angelo Dawkins
Baron Corbin (Keeping It Stylish 1st draft)
Becky Lynch
Bayley
Buddy Murphy
Bull Dempsey
Cal Bishop
Carmella
Charlotte (Rugby 2nd draft)
CJ Parker
Colin Cassady
Dash Wilder
Devin Taylor
Enzo Amore
Finn Balor (Wynter 1st draft)
Jason Jordan
Kalisto
Hideo Itami (AcquiredT 2nd draft)
Kevin Owens (Wynter 2nd draft)
Konnor
Kalisto
Marcus Louis
Mojo Rawley
Sami Zayn (AcquiredT 1st draft)
Sasha Banks
Sawyer Fulton
Scott Dawson
Simon Gotch
Steve Cutler
Sylvester Lefort
Travis Tyler
Tye Dillinger
Tyler Breeze
Viktor
Wesley Blake
William Regal (GM)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lets make this official.

With the first pick in the first round of the Wrestling Game Draft, Rodgers selects.......






Spoiler:  



*ROMAN REIGNS* :reigns2


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> I am ready. I'm in one of the worst positions. Always in the middle. :sad:


I'm right after you so I have it worst :crying: :cry


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Rodgers said:


> Lets make this official.
> 
> With the first pick in the first round of the Wrestling Game Draft, Rodgers selects.......
> 
> ...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, if I can't have Samoan Superman, I'm picking the next best thing :cena3*


WynterWarm12 said:


> EDIT: Rodgers already called dibs on Roman?!!
> 
> *his biggest fan can't even get him* :cry


ut


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Well, if I can't have Samoan Superman, I'm picking the next best thing :cena3*
> 
> 
> ut


Good job reading the thread. Cena was already picked. 


And you will deal! :homer2


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Well, if I can't have Samoan Superman, I'm picking the next best thing :cena3*
> 
> 
> ut


^ WrestlingOracle picked :cena already I think.

Ninja'd, still true though


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm quickly browsing on mobile. YOU deal with it :bigdave

I'll take Baron Corbin.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

In before THANOS murders SVET


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> In before THANOS murders SVET


i think he'll recover. sami zayn is still up for grabs. 


Keeping It Stylish with the genius pick. he's going to win this at all cost. :cena3


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> i think he'll recover. sami zayn is still up for grabs.


I promise to bring a dozen roses to your grave each year, SVET  Will even play some Fugees for ya :lmao




> Keeping It Stylish with the genius pick. he's going to win this at all cost. :cena3


Another one of my picks, gone! 

Saber and I will have our own little competition with our little jobbers :lol


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Who's next?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I promise to bring a dozen roses to your grave each year, SVET  Will even play some Fugees for ya :lmao














> Another one of my picks, gone!
> 
> Saber and I will have our own little competition with our little jobbers :lol


i would laugh if you picked Bull Dempsey :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanos, then me. :evil


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

:moody


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Damnit SVET, still butthurt over that...






Just wait until I assemble my gauntlet again 

With the 5th pick in the inaugural WF draft, I begrudgingly select..










The Bulbous Bulgarian


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Let's see: Ambrose on the board, Moxley username, Ambrose sig. Gee I wonder who will be chosen next.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

My 1st pick is...



Spoiler: PICK



Seth Rollins :rollins


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

In the OP we should have which person has who so we don't have to look through all the pages to see who's taken.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Solid point. Will do


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Damnit SVET, still butthurt over that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually i'm thinking about trading you bryan for rusev. if i do the math on this, they're going to build him up strong before he finally loses to whoever and goes on to jobber status for the rest of the year. that should rack me a few cheap points between now and wrestlemania. :hmm:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SVETV988_fan said:


> actually i'm thinking about trading you bryan for rusev. if i do the math on this, they're going to build him up strong before he finally loses to whoever and goes on to jobber status for the rest of the year. that should rack me a few cheap points between now and wrestlemania. :hmm:


Give it some thought!  Logic is behind all of my picks!


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Damnit SVET, still butthurt over that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanos picking Rusev is actually a pretty smart choice...however sadly he gets squashed by Cena this year and turns into Vladimir Kozlov :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Well, damn. Guess I'm taking Ziggler. :ziggler2


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Give it some thought!  Logic is behind all of my picks!


i'll do it, but act on it quick! one time offer :russo


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SVETV988_fan said:


> i'll do it, but act on it quick! one time offer :russo


Alright deal!

The Bulbous Bulgarian for the Yakuza Yesmaniac

:stop's man-toy for :bryan2


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

You know what I'm taking a limb

Considering I won one of these before on another site I'm going to take :barrett

Treat him right WWE :mark:


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Three more people...*waits*


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

I pick:



Spoiler: draft pick















No really I pick:



Spoiler: really my draft pick













*SAMI ZAYN*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I was originally going to pick Zayn but decided against it for some reason


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I pick Randall Keith


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

The Acquired Taste said:


> I pick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:JLCsad NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Well now that I've composed myself :Cry



Spoiler: I pick













DEAN AMBROSE



Hopefully they'll stop booking him like a geek soon.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I hate all of you and I hope you all trip into a puddle

Siiiigh, let me go look at this list :lol


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok, I'm drafting this guy:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

You got the next pick too Wynter


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

ooooh do i?? Hmmm, then I'll take this guy too then.










I have to hit up the NXT roster at this point :lol


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

:nice Reverse order.

I'm going with The Eater of Worlds.










Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Going to pick the first chica so far. Our current NXT Women's Champion.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

@Acquired Taste you're up brotha!


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

SOBs. I was literally gonna take Owens and Charlotte as 2 and 3 lol. Fuck it I'll pick:



Spoiler: draft pick













*HIDEO ITAMI*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Solid picks so far, guys. Shame I missed out on Charlotte, but Finn and Owens seem like sure fire bets right now :dance


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

:hmm:

I'll take Nikki Bella :nikki

THAT PICTURE OF CHARLOTTE IS SO .... EEK


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

And there goes Queen Nikki noooooooo :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

@Sol Katti

You're up man! You guys are plucking everyone I'd want out of NXT, damn lol.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Adrian Neville.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

@MoxleyMoxx You're up


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll pick :harper


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

My picks are so bad lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Damn Neville's off the board as well?

EDIT: Scratch that.

:sheamus


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

@Keepin It Stylish

Come hurry up and pick Sasha Banks :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Yes, please mention me when it's my turn because I'm never in this section.*



WynterWarm12 said:


> @Keepin It Stylish
> 
> Come hurry up and pick Sasha Banks :lol


*Omg you $*$*#*# I was gonna pick Balor :cussin:

The dream of team LOL WE WIN is dead :cry

Give me The BO$$ :drose*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Come on Oracle pick Bork already :brock


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Damn Neville's off the board as well?
> 
> EDIT: Scratch that.
> 
> :sheamus


Oooh, great choice at picking Sheamus. I can see him getting a lot of wins whether he's heel or face when he comes back (Y). Damn, you have Bryan too :lmao 



Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Yes, please mention me when it's my turn because I'm never in this section.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: You messed up leaving that man open for me :dance

:lol knew your ass would pick her. So mad Charlotte is gone :cry and Queen Nikki!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

My team doesn't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing. I'll pick Cesaro next.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oooh, great choice at picking Sheamus. I can see him getting a lot of wins whether he's heel or face when he comes back (Y). Damn, you have Bryan too :lmao


Yes my picks are shaping up great thus far, we'll see what happens in pick 3 lol. Sheamus is ALWAYS favored by WWE and see his push continuing immediately after he returns in full force. I have a strategy for the next picks but we'll see.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

@SVETV988_fan

You're up big guy! : Is that Bryan for Rusev trade actually a thing or were you just sprinkling more dirt on my grave :lol.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

i'm picking










and i just updated my list. THANOS you have bryan and i have rusev. oracle just needs to make it official in his OP!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SVETV988_fan said:


> i'm picking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mark: Yay, thanks man :lol, well at least both of us should reap huge rewards from that trade. Bryan will still get his fair share of losses because of his underdog gimmick, and Rusev will be undefeated until Mania, and probably have a strong record afterwards because of how over he is as a heel.

You're up @Rodgers for two picks in a row!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> :mark: Yay, thanks man :lol, well at least both of us should reap huge rewards from that trade. Bryan will still get his fair share of losses because of his underdog gimmick, and Rusev will be undefeated until Mania, and probably have a strong record afterwards because of how over he is as a heel.
> 
> You're up @MoxleyMoxx


no problem. i'll only be angry at myself if bryan beats rusev at wrestlemania, and also angry at the WWE for not booking bryan in the main event. :cena3


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SVETV988_fan said:


> no problem. i'll only be angry at myself if bryan beats rusev at wrestlemania, and also angry at the WWE for not booking bryan in the main event. :cena3


Yeah that would be a double whammy :lol, hopefully our picks don't cross paths in a bad way for awhile.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My 2nd pick go to the most must see WWE superstar aka The A-List Movie Star

*THE MIZ*












EDIT: Will post 3rd pick in a sec


Damn I didn't see Nikki was taken :evil:

My 3rd pick goes to 

*Brie Bella*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Nickii Bella already taken


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Wait..does that mean we go right back down the list?? Damn, my pickings is def gonna be slim :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

@SVETV988_fan

You're back up man!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

may i suggest we have 5 picks instead of 4? there's enough roster members for it. only if everyone wants it of course.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

In perhaps the most left field draft pick there will be, the last time my next pick was relevant, CM Punk had just started in the WWE. Don't make fun of my next pick too much though, he owns a victory over John Cena that hasn't been avenged





And then a certain Breeze sweeps my mind and I make the decision to draft my actual next pick: Tyler Breeze


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

@Keepin It Stylish

You're up again, boo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, everyone with OP booking is gone. I'll go with Kalisto, in the name of LUCHA!*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm going to go off the board a bit with this pick! I'm thinking it will pay off but we'll see around Mania time :










Current ROH Star with an expiring contract in April and heavy interest from WWE,
*Adam Cole*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll take AJ Lee.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

hold the phone, ROH is included too? or is adam cole scheduled to compete for WWE in 2015? how does that work in this game? i'm confused?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ROH doesnt count. Thanos just taking a gamble on Cole being signed to WWEsince there keeps being heavy speculation. Untiil then, I imagine Cole is on Thanos' bench


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Very bold choosing Adam Cole. COJONES.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SVETV988_fan said:


> hold the phone, ROH is included too? or is adam cole scheduled to compete for WWE in 2015? how does that work in this game? i'm confused?





WrestlingOracle said:


> ROH doesnt count. Thanos just taking a gamble on Cole being signed to WWEsince there keeps being heavy speculation. Untiil then, I imagine Cole is on Thanos' bench


Precisely . We'll see if the sources are correct but his contract is set to expire iin early April and WWE is waiting until after Mania to sign their next batch of talent. 

I'm not sure when their fiscal year end is, but maybe it's March 31, and they are wanting to include the capital increase in their 2015 year? Maybe someone with readily access to their FS can answer that for me, since I'm on the train currently lol.

Either way, I'm nearly positive Cole will be signed by May at the latest and contibuting in NXT no later than June with his current level of skills and name value.



The Acquired Taste said:


> Very bold choosing Adam Cole. COJONES.


: I could really eat dirt on this one, so we'll see my friend.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

@[USER]Keepin It Stylish[/USER]
you are up


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Wait, why are we going back up the list??
@Sol Katti is next you mean.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I messed up
yes Katti is next


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Paige.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

You just took my pick :cry

I'll take the recent signed UHAA NATION!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

@The Acquired Taste you're up


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

I pick one half of The Ascension: Konnor. Cbf posting a pic or gif :lol


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

@RugbyRat

Next


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Jimmy Uso


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

@Saber Rider ^-^

You're up man!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

The Master of :fact and cats, Tyson Kidd aka Nattie's wonderful husband.

@WynterWarm12 

You're next Wynter :


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> The Master of :fact and cats, Tyson Kidd aka Nattie's wonderful husband.
> 
> @WynterWarm12
> 
> You're next Wynter :


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Saber! We are no longer buddies :cry 

You took Kidd!! *huffs*

I need a female on my team so I'll take her:










Am i picking 2 again??


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

@WynterWarm12 

Good call with Becky!

And your next pick Wynter? : This draft is stupendous so far :


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

THANOS said:


> @WynterWarm12
> 
> Good call with Becky!
> 
> And your next pick Wynter? : This draft is stupendous so far :


Sorry, I keep forgetting I have two. Thanks for the reminder.

THANOS happy because he has the top babyface on his damn team :side:

Nah, this is pretty cool though. My first fantasy game 

Uhhh, damn, who do i pick??

has 










been picked yet?? Because if not, he's my pick.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Sorry, I keep forgetting I have two. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> THANOS happy because he has the top babyface on his damn team :side:
> 
> ...


:lol I would have still been happy with Rusev but SVET's trade definitely made me happier :. Still Mr. Positive can never really be upset anyway .

Yeah I think BotchCara is still available, I know Kalisto was taken by BBR earlier, but Cara should still be on the board.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

@Saber Rider ^-^ and then @RugbyRat


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

THANOS said:


> :lol I would have still been happy with Rusev but SVET's trade definitely made me happier :. Still Mr. Positive can never really be upset anyway .
> 
> Yeah I think *BotchCara *is still available, I know Kalisto was taken by BBR earlier, but Cara should still be on the board.


:homer2



> still Mr. Positive can never really be upset anyway .


:lmao Cheeky, I like it bama


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Free Hugs for everyone (on my team :side, I pick Bayley.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Big Ettore


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

BLUE PANTS I PICK


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

@Sol Katti

Youre back up again


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> BLUE PANTS I PICK





WynterWarm12 said:


> @Sol Katti
> 
> Youre back up again


Uh no actually it's my pick boys. Don't worry you'll get your turns.

I pick:



Spoiler: pick













*VIKTOR WHICH LEADS TO ME HAVING BOTH OF THE ASCENSION*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The Acquired Taste said:


> Uh no actually it's my pick boys. Don't worry you'll get your turns.
> 
> I pick:
> 
> ...


Oh, somehow you got skipped. Because we are making our way back up aren't we??

And nice pick. You should rack up some easy points (Y)


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

did i miss my turn? it feels like i haven't picked someone in forever.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, somehow you got skipped. Because we are making our way back up aren't we??
> 
> And nice pick. You should rack up some easy points (Y)


The tag teams will be the most underrated wrestlers in this game.

Was thinking of picking one of The Usos before but dudes are getting clowned by Miz/dow.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> did i miss my turn? it feels like i haven't picked someone in forever.


Not yet. @Sol Katti is up next. It just took a little longer for everyone to pick in the other round.



The Acquired Taste said:


> The tag teams will be the most underrated wrestlers in this game.
> 
> Was thinking of picking one of The Usos before but dudes are getting clowned by Miz/dow.


I was going to pick Jimmy since Usos are pretty protected and Jimmy is the one they focus on. But then he got snatched up -__-

Both your guys are going to rack up so many wins this month lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

yeah, good call on Ascension. They'll rack up some W's for sure these next few weeks, and wouldn't be surprised if they snatched the belts sometime soon either.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not to mention the tag division has five teams in the main roster discounting slatergator (Mizdow, Dust bros, Ascension, Usos and Los Matadores.) I suppose you could count new day, but eh.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Not to mention the tag division has five teams in the main roster discounting slatergator (Mizdow, Dust bros, Ascension, Usos and Los Matadores.) I suppose you could count new day, but eh.


They're all shit tho, even The Usos are getting clowned now :draper2


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

The Acquired Taste said:


> The tag teams will be the most underrated wrestlers in this game.
> 
> Was thinking of picking one of The Usos before but dudes are getting clowned by Miz/dow.


I doubt it will be for long. The guys were the epitome of geeks until WWE decided to make their cousin the top guy, then they were the tag equivalent of Cena. I reckon they'll get their usual strong booking soon.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Stardust/Cody Rhodes because why not.

:draper2


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

@MoxleyMoxx

You're up


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Getting harder and harder to pick :hmm:


I'll choose Big Show.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

@THANOS You're up again :dance


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I choose:










Concessions Kane


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

@Keepin It Stylish

You're up big guy!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Omg you jerks stole all my favorite wrestlers :cussin:










I'll have to go with Nikki Bella :drose*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

woah, who stole prince pretty?!!!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Omg you jerks stole all my favorite wrestlers :cussin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already took Boob Job Nikki :nikki

Just got to bolieve that you think of someone else


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Already took Boob Job Nikki :nikki
> 
> Just got to bolieve that you think of someone else


*I just CTRL+F'd Nikki :floyd1.

Ugh, I don't care about ANYONE left on the main roster. Give me Carmella then.







*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

@WrestlingOracle you're up!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Kofi Kingston


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

is paige taken? i'll grab her.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SVETV988_fan said:


> is paige taken? i'll grab her.


 @Sol Katti grabbed her bro!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> @Sol Katti grabbed her bro!


dammit! konnor then. that will give me a reason to sit through those horrible promos and squash matches every week :cena3


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> dammit! konnor then. that will give me a reason to sit through those horrible promos and squash matches every week :cena3





The Acquired Taste said:


> I pick one half of The Ascension: Konnor. Cbf posting a pic or gif :lol


:henry3


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

:lmao oh my god :lmao


viktor then!


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

How do i join?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> :lmao oh my god :lmao
> 
> 
> viktor then!





The Acquired Taste said:


> Uh no actually it's my pick boys. Don't worry you'll get your turns.
> 
> I pick:
> 
> ...


:drake1


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

jay uso?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

@Rodgers your turn


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Is this my last pick or we doing another round?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Rodgers said:


> Is this my last pick or we doing another round?


5 picks in total I think? So 1 more round after this!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

THANOS said:


> 5 picks in total I think? So 1 more round after this!


Well I have 3 now so that means these will be my last two picks. I gotta think bout my last two cuz I have no idea who to pick up.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Rodgers said:


> Well I have 3 now so that means these will be my last two picks. I gotta think bout my last two cuz I have no idea who to pick up.


Upcoming monsters with potential squash gimmicks are usually safe for a lot of wins!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ight with my last two picks I guess I'll take 

*The Vaudevillains*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, I had intended on doing 4, but if everyone wants to do 5 that is fine by me.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Wait, he got to pick two?? Are we just picking our last two now??


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, Rodgers would be the final pick of round 4, but if we go 5, we would snake down and he'd be first pick of 5. I didn't know there was a movement to go 5 picks lol. The well is running pretty damn dry as is.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Last round. I have my final pick set


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Fuck it i will get a vote for ease. Whatever majority decides is what we will do. Lookin at the board: there is someone i want so i will actually go yay.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Can someone actually post the updated board? It'll be interesting to see who's still there.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

You should let us pick out of order for the last round. Just say our final two picks now :evil


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Round 4 is already done once Rodgers picks someone. Round 5 is the contention.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

i pick the big show. of course he's going to be reigns's b-word until the rumble, but they will probably make him look strong after that. i'll take my chances.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

@SVET988_fan, @Rodgers @Sol Katti, @The Acquired Taste @RugbyRat, @BrutusIsNotMyName @WynterWarm12 @Keepin It Stylish @MoxleyMoxxx @Saber Rider ^-^ @THANOS 

Instead of doing another round of the draft and waiting on this vote, why dont we just have a free agent system on a first come/first serve deal, where you have to have four four people total, but you may "trade" on the wire ie: right now Goldust is available, and if i wanted him instead of Tyler Breeze, in the game thread i will make when this draft is done, i would just post I drop Breeze and add Goldust.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry, I'm a bit slow lol so does that mean we choose one or two more picks??

I want to trade sin cara because obviously I lost my mind lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> @SVET988_fan, @Rodgers @Sol Katti, @The Acquired Taste @RugbyRat, @BrutusIsNotMyName @WynterWarm12 @Keepin It Stylish @MoxleyMoxxx @Saber Rider ^-^ @THANOS
> 
> Instead of doing another round of the draft and waiting on this vote, why dont we just have a free agent system on a first come/first serve deal, where you have to have four four people total, but you may "trade" on the wire ie: right now Goldust is available, and if i wanted him instead of Tyler Breeze, in the game thread i will make when this draft is done, i would just post I drop Breeze and add Goldust.


i guess that can work. i'm starting to get excited for this game to get started so anything to speed up the process. :cena3


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> i guess that can work. i'm starting to get excited for this game to get started so anything to speed up the process. :cena3


Does that mean I can trade now, or I have to wait? You understand better than me.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

All I propose Wynter is a free agent system alongside trading instead of going through what will likely be a subpar round 5 and then outside of just trades being stuck with who we have. A free agent system would complete our draft so we could get started and add some real longevity and in a sense strategy to this game to make it more fun in the long haul.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

So what you're saying, Oracle, is that at any time we can release one of our existing picks and pick up a free agent? Otherwise I'd be fine with one more round, I have a pick in mind for it :.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So does that mean I have to redo my 4th pick cuz I picked a tag for my 4th and 5th?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

@Rodgers
Unless for the final pick of the draft you want one half of the vaudvillians, yes. your call


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah this is a sound idea! When shall we begin the game and is their a good way we can all keep score?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I guess I'll take Xavier Woods


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I want to trade sin cara. May I do that now please


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I call dibs on Rowan. FYI


----------

